# New to the forums, long time N scaler



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

My dad has had my hooked on toy trains as long as I can remember, not only did I grow up about 5 miles away from Strasburg, but I also started out with Tomy's and Marklins. Well the Marklins were always expensive and have slowly added up over the years, the main machine is a 4-6-2 HO steamer running about $500 last check There are other nice DB steamers and cars as well, but it wasn't until we moved into a rental apartment while our new houuse was being built that I got introduced to N scale. My first set was a Bachmann Highballer Santa Fe. This was soon followed by many miscellaneous cars my dad had purchased from a closing train store. Well by a stroke of his misfortune he left the box with the best locos in my reach. Now i didn't beat them up or anything, but they were used for a little while. These were ROCO sets 21020 and 21021 the only parts ever out of each box were the engine and cars, the track, vehicles, booklets and even the dc panels were never extracted. A couple years ago my younger cousing and I went to a train event and someone had some killer deals on Amtrak's which are by far my favorite line. Well the engine I picked up was a Life-Like Double Header with Caboose, and too this day it is still my lead set and best running engine, but I have no idea where to locate another or even some more Life-Life double headers.

Well enough rambling here are some pics:
Boxes and such


















































Trains


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Blade,

Welcome to the forum! Hope you planned a nice train room in that new house!


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

The basement has some space, but no real room for a permenant setup, been working on that for a while now hah. The marklins get an intircate Christmas layout every year, but the Ns are for more of fun and easy clean up. Am planning a table if I can finally get some more phase III Amtrak, and some more of those double header sets. The Katos are too pricy for me and Rocos don't make American trains, but there is hope! Took me maybe 6 years alone to find a NIB tri-level car carrier to open and use(wanted all the cars none missing haha)


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Alot of good info here.
You have a basement but no room for N scale? 
Checkout some of the layouts here . Mine is big and takes up a whole room but many other smaller ones here that are awesome layouts

Lifelike was purchased by Walthers. They show the Amtrak as out of stock.
I havent seen that double pack in a while. May be able to find one on Ebay.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-7641

Kato is more $ but well worth it. This place has one at a very good price right now. Once you have a Kato or Atlas you may not want anything else 

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Kato-N-F40PH-p/kat-1766102.htm


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well the first big room got transformed into a movie theater, then the first basement room became my sisters guitar and music room haha then the last room down there is my gaming room. So I have a corner cleared, but its hard making those turns with the amtrak cars, pretty long. The dummy rides along fine and great too.

I've looked at Kato's and only have an interest in the cars, I don't need any of the fancy schmancy digital stuff, just some fun cheaper, but reliable trains. I think that's why I likethose life-likes, picked them up for $35 and never once had an issue. The ROCOs were a huge steal in the 80s at $38 a set. I can't even find another ROCO engine from 21020(Don't want to beat this one up it is in killer shape). It actually at the time of production had all wheel drive using a more sophisticated gearing system, directional lights, and a rubber drive wheel on the front right and back left wheels, giving it incredible torque and towing power. Not even the screaming Bachmanns can keep up that pace under load.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh okay......The basement is kinda taken over by other things.

The Kato I posted isnt digital. Its just regular with more detail and runs alot smoother.
The LifeLike you have are good runners for the $. I had those and the GP38's. Sold them long ago and went with Atlas and Kato.
Those Roco sets are nice. They also made a great track cleaning car. I still use it.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

I did see a couple Kato BNs I liked though. If only the money supply was there ahah.

I did see this lot on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Four-boxed-...&ps=63&clkid=6962177205707200906#ht_500wt_922

And then this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BN-Locomoti...el_RR_Trains&hash=item27c4875d41#ht_500wt_922

Guess its finally high time to create an ebay account haha.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Blade3562 said:


> Guess its finally high time to create an ebay account haha.


I have had an Ebay account for a while. I stay away from the "buy it now" crowd as I can find most of that anywhere usually for less.
I was out of the hobby for a while and had some catching up to do with what I was looking for.
I just look for out of production rolling stock that is at a decent price.
Lately I have picked up a few. I just bought a CP ballast Hopper for $5.75 paid more for shipping than I did the car lol
Also got a Ontario Northland Boxcar from MDC for $6.50. Both cars are no longer available and both fit what I am modeling.
You just need to know products and what its worth to you.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I agree 200% with conductorjoe. You may not want digital now, but the ease of pop in decoder boards (even with sound for some N scale locos) is amazing. I have a bunch of cheap bachmann and life like locos. They'll drive you nuts trying to make them run smooth and quiet. They are cheap for a reason. You seem like you want to stick with the hobby, and expand your fleet, do yourself a favor and spend a little more for a Kato or Atlas DCC ready loco. Keep an eye on Ebay, it might take a while, but you can find them fairly cheap. You'll never regret the smooth, slow running qualities. BTW, I believe Kato makes/made locos for other companies, but I couldn't tell you wich ones. I have a LifeLike E6 that runs just like a Kato.....might be worth the research time if your dead set on LifeLike. Enjoy your trains, whatever you do!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome and have fun


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

More N - more N!

Welcome to our humble abode!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

YAAA! Another N scaler! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just found the box of buildings! I also live those weathered freight car sets I keep seeing. Lots of cool stuff out there! I think im set on these loco sets. Quietest ones second only to those ROCOs. To me spending money on that digital isn't a big concern. I race cars so the major hobby goes there this is second haha.

Keep me posted if you find any of those sets I'd be interested! Found a box of ancient HO stuff of my dads from the 70s including lots of tycos and a switch and manual for a 50s Gilbert steamer that burned in there house fire. Some cool plastic HO tyco buildings too like prebuilt ones not kits!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Blade -

Go into your profile and set up -

*Scales Modeled: N*

So the forum knows!


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Taken care off! Still on the hunt haha. Anyone know if they did a decal kit for the unstoppable sd40 1206 in N?


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

If I were you, I'd try ebay for good deals on locos. Despite what a lot of folks say, most of the Life Like stuff runs great. Their GP-38-2 is a dog, but most everything else is good. Some years back Life Like came out with the GP-18 for around $20 bucks, and it runs great My son and I got a bunch cause we could afford those. New ones go for more now, but on ebay you can still find good deals. Just check the shipping prior to bidding, some clowns charge more than the loco is worth for shipping, ripping you off. If you want to talk life lile engines, cantact me at >[email protected]< and we can chat on that one. As for layout space, there is a "trainboard" site with some special interest groups, an active one is called "HCD" it's Hollow Core Door group. c lick on the TBgroups and scroll down and you'll find it. You can find a group in the Ntrak society that builds modules for "onetrak" smaller modules with a single main line with diagrams and plans. There is also in the trainboard a group called T-TRAK, these modules are about 12 inches long by 8 1/2 inches deep and made from 1/4" plywood. I just bought a single sheet of plywood and have enough modules for a complete layout, but I made mine 12" deep for more scenery. These little modules are simple, and fun for those of us with little space. Instead of using Kato unitrack which is expensive, I use Atlas flextrack on cork roadbed. If you look up T-TRAK on the net the site will give a list of clubs all over the place in the usa . This is what I'm building due to space limitations. Like I said, yu can contact me to yak off line here if ya want. I'm and N scaler from way back at it's beginning.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good'Day from Canada - Keep on posting! Steve


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's the newest addition. Wish I had another train. Haha. Building a temp layout til the funds come for a permanent.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I love the blue grass, matches the blue stripe on the car.:thumbsup:

Take the picture with the train sitting on a bridge and it would make good water too.:thumbsup:
Just ask Xrunner.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha it's actually a military academy issued blanket, so no fuzz static etc. Works great for the trains


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Blade3562 said:


> Haha it's actually a military academy issued blanket, so no fuzz static etc. Works great for the trains



My favorite color.:thumbsup:

It could be Kentucky blue grass too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Blue Grass...............


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

My temporary layout haha. About 15 min in and I already misplaced the track box and discovered all 3 boxes are different sizes from 3 moves lol


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> Take the picture with the train sitting on a bridge and it would make good water too.:thumbsup:
> Just ask Xrunner.


I heard that.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well these came in the mail today but I may just resell them. NIB, but I have newer locos en route. Should I keep them or resell em? I'd do $40.00 shipped to US plus whatever minor Canada shipping fees.


----------

